# Setting the hook



## DarthGator (Jun 6, 2008)

I've just started surf fishing recently and I'm having some trouble using the circle hooks they put on pompano rigs. I just can't seem to set the hook right. I read somewhere on the forum you don't jerk with these but just reel the line in or something, but I keep pulling ladyfish in but by the time they get within 10-20 yards they come off the hook. What's the best way to set a circle hook?



Also, what else can be caught surf fishing besides pompano and ladyfish, thats all I've had luck with so far?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i have never had that problem so i cant help u. 



but u can catch all sorts of things in the surf. hardtail, blues, reds, sharks, stingray, mackerals, cobia, and some other things i cant remember right now.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Ladyfish shake violently and jump. They throw hooks more than other species.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Hi when ever pompano season was in my dad would take me out alot and since you are using circle hooks you dont have to set the hook the hook should set the hook for you i had that problem alot where when a got a bite i would try to set the hook and end up ripping the hook out of the fishes mouth. All you need to do is tightin up the line and keep the presure on the fish I lost a good fish last saturday using a whole squid the fish was on for a while but my reel stopped working and he got off... as far as fish you can catch anything out there my dad once caught a sea turtle on accident!


----------



## DarthGator (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info. I guess I'll just have to keep working on my technique. My friends rig has J hooks and he hasn't had nearly as much trouble keeping them on when they get in closer so that's why I was wondering. 



On another note, I have a casting net and also a sabiki rig and I was wondering if anything useful can be caught in the surf with either of those two items, and if so, how.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

You can catch baby whiting and little pompano, using a 3 inch pompano works, last year at pensacola beach i almost hooked a baby shark close to shore and almost lost my rod becouse of a 25+ tarpon.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I am usually happy when ladyfish shake the hook; maybe you should reconsider changing your technique. Really though, ladyfish have extremely tough mouths and shake their heads hard; this makes it very hard to get a good hook set sometimes. If you are surf fishing with pyramid weights, just make sure your line is anchored and tight. If you are next to your rod when something hits it, just reel in and give it steady pressure. Thats about it.


----------



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

You should NOT set the hook with circle hooks - you'll just pull the hook right out of their mouth since the hooks points inward instead of towards the eyelet. Let the fish have a second to get the bait in its mouth and then just reel in slowly. The hook sets itself - you'll know when it's hooked and then you can start to play the fight out. Hope this helps!


----------

